# cabinetmakers chisels



## salrdav (Dec 31, 2010)

I am scheduled to take a cabinetmaking class in August and the list of tools needed came today. One item is a chisel set. The teacher reccommends Two Cherry brand. I am hesitant to pay one hundred and fifty bucks for four chisels not knowing how much they will get used. Any advice on cost verses quality and how much you actually use chisels. Marples makes a set for half the price.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

salrdav said:


> I am scheduled to take a cabinetmaking class in August and the list of tools needed came today. One item is a chisel set. The teacher reccommends Two Cherry brand. I am hesitant to pay one hundred and fifty bucks for four chisels not knowing how much they will get used. Any advice on cost verses quality and how much you actually use chisels. Marples makes a set for half the price.


Marple were my second set... You can deff get by with 'em.

The first set (stanleys) were sacraficed to make my first mortise chisels (ground the side bevels flat). I've moved on since... But as long as you aren't afraid of sharpening them, and you WILL HAVE to before use, those marples with treat you fine...

~tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

salrdav said:


> I am scheduled to take a cabinetmaking class in August and the list of tools needed came today. One item is a chisel set. The teacher reccommends Two Cherry brand. I am hesitant to pay one hundred and fifty bucks for four chisels not knowing how much they will get used. Any advice on cost verses quality and how much you actually use chisels. Marples makes a set for half the price.


I agree with you. In fact you could just pick up a set of Stanley's or Buck Brothers for less. Then at a later date if you decide you'll need to spend more, you'll have some experience with the tools.












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Going down the same road that Mike is driving on...


I was taking a sharpening class and we were told to provide one practice chisel, 1" wide. I just went to HD and bought a Buck Brothers chisel. Every one laughed as the practice chisel was supposed to be just that, a chisel worthy of practice.


The Buck Brothers is a rather good chisel. For your class I would suggest buying a set of the Buck Brothers chisels. Cheap and very good if you go through the sharpening process.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have an older set of Marples Blue Chip's that I use as everyday bench chisels. They work fine. The steel is decent and they hold an edge reasonably well. I also have a small set of Ashley Iles round back dovetail chisels that I use for dovetails. They have 01 steel and will hold an edge and maintain it better than the Marples, but dovetailing demands more of a chisel. 

From what I've heard and read the two cherries are closer in quality to the Illes than to the marples, but IMO everyone needs a decent set of bench chisels and the marples is that. For something like dovetailing a dedicated set that is extremely sharp and maintains an edge is a good idea.

I'm not sure what the reasoning behind the Two Cherries recommendation is. There are other similar quality chisels and based on the looks I don't like the Two Cherries handles, especially for use with a light mallet. The instructor may want to minimize sharpening time and I suspect the two cherries are flatter and better finished than the marples or others similar to them. It took a lot more effort to get the backs of my marples flat and polished than the illes. 

Also, there are some chisels that just don't cut it. My first set of chisels was Popular Mechanics. I don't think they are any longer made, and for good reason. The steel in these chisels was too soft, the edges would roll in hardwood about 5 seconds. The instructor may not want anyone bring something Popular Mechanics to class. They'd be okay for practicing grinding, but not much else.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Also nerax chisels are a good deal. Haven't gotten my hands on any yet but i've heard nothing but good reviews on-line and from friends. Highland tools has em on-line for a pretty good price...

~tom


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Also nerax chisels are a good deal. Haven't gotten my hands on any yet but i've heard nothing but good reviews on-line and from friends. Highland tools has em on-line for a pretty good price...
> 
> ~tom


I've heard they are good chisels also. I think I'd probably buy them if I were in the market for a set of bench chisels. I have been thinking about nerax's mortise chisels.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

glh17 said:


> I've heard they are good chisels also. I think I'd probably buy them if I were in the market for a set of bench chisels. I have been thinking about nerax's mortise chisels.


So am I... Gonna try out a Buddys before hand... I'll let you know how I like em...

~tom


----------

